# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  alat ukur Parameter air

## ADI KOI

om2 sekalian, ane lagi nyari alat ukur parameter air nihh..di utamakan sementara untuk ukur TDS..baru or seken asal budget nya masuk ane minat.. 
Thx

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

